# F-350 axle options



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a 2005 f-350. It's a supercab short box so she's a stout little truck. But the front axle is only rated at 5200 pounds, the smallest of the three axle options. According to manufacturer specs I can only put a 7.5' plow on the front. Anybody out there running anything bigger with the same front axle gvw?


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

farmerkev;1837964 said:


> I have a 2005 f-350. It's a supercab short box so she's a stout little truck. But the front axle is only rated at 5200 pounds, the smallest of the three axle options. According to manufacturer specs I can only put a 7.5' plow on the front. Anybody out there running anything bigger with the same front axle gvw?


Not recommended as advertised. But , it's been done . Breaks wear faster for one. Hubs definitely need upgrade . Coils if po$$ible


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Citytow;1838029 said:


> Not recommended as advertised. But , it's been done . Breaks wear faster for one. Hubs definitely need upgrade . Coils if po$$ible


Funny, have you checked the part numbers for the brake pads, rotors, and hubs on all axle ratings? Do that and get back to us.


----------



## TerraScraper (Dec 10, 2008)

You should have a DANA 60 in there. That's pretty much the strongest axle you can get in a 350!!  Buy the plow that will make you the most money in the least amount of time. I run an 8.5' extreme v with no issues ::knock on wood::

Good luck with the new plow


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss;1838034 said:


> Funny, have you checked the part numbers for the brake pads, rotors, and hubs on all axle ratings? Do that and get back to us.


Don't question him, he's also a mechanic.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;1838114 said:


> Don't question him, he's also a mechanic.


Really?...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Citytow;1838029 said:


> Not recommended as advertised. But , it's been done . Breaks wear faster for one. Hubs definitely need upgrade . Coils if po$$ible


250/350 SAME axle assembly from stud to stud. Only difference is the spring rate. PERIOD.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss;1838117 said:


> Really?...


Well, he also claims he can gross $50k in 2 days from a 11.5 acre lot too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

dieselss;1838117 said:


> Really?...


Don't do it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1838118 said:


> 250/350 SAME axle assembly from stud to stud. Only difference is the spring rate. PERIOD.


For '99 and newer......


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BUFF;1838173 said:


> For '99 and newer......


Well the early SD had Dana 50's to 03 (think 03) then all SD's got 60's.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1838175 said:


> Well the early SD had Dana 50's to 03 (think 03) then all SD's got 60's.


Yes this is true, my previous post was regarding the same axle is being used on 250/350 from '99 and newer (be it a 50 or 60).


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BUFF;1838179 said:


> Yes this is true, my previous post was regarding the same axle is being used on 250/350 from '99 and newer (be it a 50 or 60).


We on the same page, Santos in different book.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

So the only think that changes the axle rating is the coil?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

farmerkev;1838181 said:


> So the only think that changes the axle rating is the coil?


Yes it's the spring rate, coil ('05 and newer) or leaf ('99-'04).


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

farmerkev;1838181 said:


> So the only think that changes the axle rating is the coil?


Yes as Buff pointed out. The leafs all had different rates just as coils. The ranged from 4800 to 6000. Think the 350 was 5200 to 6000


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Anybody out there ever run a blizzard 8611 on a one ton? Or is the 8010 about the max? I might be missing something but I don't see the extra foot being more than roughly 100 extra pounds?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

farmerkev;1838191 said:


> Anybody out there ever run a blizzard 8611 on a one ton? Or is the 8010 about the max? I might be missing something but I don't see the extra foot being more than roughly 100 extra pounds?


It's also taller and heavier built. I'm sure someone has.

The 8611LP is a different story.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Not to turn this into a blizzard thread but is the 8611 the largest of the "powerplows" of theirs? I've seen the winged blizzards on larger trucks like the Chevy kodiaks but I assumed those were a step up from an 8611.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

dieselss;1838034 said:


> Funny, have you checked the part numbers for the brake pads, rotors, and hubs on all axle ratings? Do that and get back to us.


only have 4 of them . no problem there champ :waving:


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Think you will find that a lot of us on here run plows that are too heavy. Know that I am. :salute:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

farmerkev;1838193 said:


> Not to turn this into a blizzard thread but is the 8611 the largest of the "powerplows" of theirs? I've seen the winged blizzards on larger trucks like the Chevy kodiaks but I assumed those were a step up from an 8611.


You are seeing the 8611, probably the full size. As was said there is a an 8611 low profile. As far as putting on your trk, I wouldn't. It's to heavy. Stick with an 810 you'll be fine


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Citytow;1838195 said:


> only have 4 of them . no problem there champ :waving:


So how is a low axle rating gunna cause brakes to wear faster there tiger?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

dieselss;1838214 said:


> So how is a low axle rating gunna cause brakes to wear faster there tiger?


Inquiring minds wanna know. xysport


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

farmerkev;1838191 said:


> Anybody out there ever run a blizzard 8611 on a one ton? Or is the 8010 about the max? I might be missing something but I don't see the extra foot being more than roughly 100 extra pounds?


I run 8611LP's on my 350's, they are around 1000-1100 pounds. The full size 8611 is around 1500 pounds.

I have transported some of my 8611's on my 350's when one of my other trucks has broken down and even plowed for a few hours with it and would highly recommend NOT doing it. It is too much plow for a 350.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Good info mark


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Very helpful info Mark. Much appreciated. I've been considering a wideout but I was leaning towards the 8611 for the extra foot of width.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

dieselss;1838214 said:


> So how is a low axle rating gunna cause brakes to wear faster there tiger?


Lower Axle Rating = Smaller Brake System Flux Capacitor.......Thumbs Up


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

. correct . and ?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, gotta be true. Just got this off eBay, gunna hook it up later on.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

BUFF;1838370 said:


> Lower Axle Rating = Smaller Brake System Flux Capacitor.......Thumbs Up


LMAO BIGTIME . thanks there BUFF hahahaha , they're always ready to pull the trigger instead of reading or atleast google it . hahhahaha


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that was sass.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

dieselss;1838402 said:


> Well, gotta be true. Just got this off eBay, gunna hook it up later on.


I'll be interested in the improvements you see, how many gigawatts will that puppy kick out? Hopefully it's rated for 1.21.........


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No, I think it's 220 or 221. You know, whatever it takes.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

dieselss;1838419 said:


> No, I think it's 220 or 221. You know, whatever it takes.


Went for the big boy, sweetThumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss;1838235 said:


> Good info mark





farmerkev;1838369 said:
 

> Very helpful info Mark. Much appreciated. I've been considering a wideout but I was leaning towards the 8611 for the extra foot of width.


Part of the deal I made with MJD is that at least 1% of my posts are actually helpful. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;1838370 said:


> Lower Axle Rating = Smaller Brake System Flux Capacitor.......Thumbs Up


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

and to think I had no interest in reading this post earlier, that's great entertainment and I may have learned something


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

dieselss;1838402 said:


> Well, gotta be true. Just got this off eBay, gunna hook it up later on.


Question is can that Ford get up 88 mph


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

LapeerLandscape;1838488 said:


> Question is can that Ford get up 88 mph


Only if it down hill WITH a stiff tail wind!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

:laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape;1838488 said:


> Question is can that Ford get up 88 mph


I received a certificate of speed from the Wyoming Hi-Way Patrol saying my 08 was capable of doing 96mph....... so yes 88mph shouldn't be an issue.Thumbs Up


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

BUFF;1838514 said:


> I received a certificate of speed from the Wyoming Hi-Way Patrol saying my 08 was capable of doing 96mph....... so yes 88mph shouldn't be an issue.Thumbs Up


Certification? OMG I fell outta my chair


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

dieselss;1838523 said:


> Certification? OMG I fell outta my chair


Sounds better than speeding ticket.....

I also call them Trespass Fee's too.Thumbs Up


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

check the muffler bearings , they're different


----------

